# Which K&N Air Intake



## motitus (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm planning to replace the stock intake in my 2005 GTO A4 with a new Cold Air Intake before I install a Corsa Sport Performance Exhaust. Which would be better overall comparing the K&N FIPK to the K&N Typhoon Kit?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Recommend the AEM CAI. Large 4 inch polished tube, dry filter system and it looks Rad...:cheers


----------



## motitus (Jun 19, 2008)

What's the difference between a dry filter system and an oiled system? I've also been considering the AEM Brute Force CAI. So far I installed a K&N Air Filter. Should I have gone with another brand?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

motitus said:


> What's the difference between a dry filter system and an oiled system? I've also been considering the AEM Brute Force CAI. So far I installed a K&N Air Filter. Should I have gone with another brand?


The dry system ostensibly provides more flow and does not clog your throttle body with blow by oil from the filter. Truthfully, I think the difference is moderate at best.

If you have the K&N already installed don’t sweat it; they make a good system too…


----------



## motitus (Jun 19, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> The dry system ostensibly provides more flow and does not clog your throttle body with blow by oil from the filter. Truthfully, I think the difference is moderate at best.
> 
> If you have the K&N already installed don’t sweat it; they make a good system too…


What air filter are you using with your intake?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

motitus said:


> What air filter are you using with your intake?


I swapped-out the AEM dry filter for a stainless steel ultra high flow track filter. 

Spectreperformane.com


----------



## motitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for all of your help! I think I will give the AEM CAI a try. Right now the only thing I did when I got my car was tint it (slight mirror that reflects 63% Heat), replaced the stock air filter with a K&N Replacement Air Filter for the OEM intake, and installed Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season Tires.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

motitus said:


> Thanks for all of your help! I think I will give the AEM CAI a try. Right now the only thing I did when I got my car was tint it (slight mirror that reflects 63% Heat), replaced the stock air filter with a K&N Replacement Air Filter for the OEM intake, and installed Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season Tires.


A drop in filter is a good idea but if you want a complete system go with the AEM set up. These sysyems use a larger tube then K&N plus the filter on the AEM has a CFM rating of 1350 . The filter on the K&N has a CFM rating of 650. Your car will only draw in as much air as the ENGINE MANAGEMENT SYSTEM calls for, but it is nice to know that if you have a stock car or a bulit car the filter system will be up to the task of drawing as much air as it needs.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> I swapped-out the AEM dry filter for a stainless steel ultra high flow track filter.
> 
> Spectreperformane.com


PDQ where do you keep getting all these 6.0 badges that are all around your car :lol: :lol: :cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> PDQ where do you keep getting all these 6.0 badges that are all around your car :lol: :lol: :cheers


From my local dealer aka stealer; they are around $32 a pop. Kind of addiction, but I think I am done for now…


----------



## motitus (Jun 19, 2008)

LOWET said:


> A drop in filter is a good idea but if you want a complete system go with the AEM set up. These sysyems use a larger tube then K&N plus the filter on the AEM has a CFM rating of 1350 . The filter on the K&N has a CFM rating of 650. Your car will only draw in as much air as the ENGINE MANAGEMENT SYSTEM calls for, but it is nice to know that if you have a stock car or a bulit car the filter system will be up to the task of drawing as much air as it needs.


Where can I find the CFM rating for those filters?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

motitus said:


> Where can I find the CFM rating for those filters?


 I contacted the Tech departments at K&N, AEM . They gave me the ratings on the filters used in their CAIs for the 04-06 GTOs.
All of the filters used on CAI set up's like K&N, AEM, VOLANT, LINGENFELTER have more then enough of a CFM rating to satisfy everyone's needs. What you have to watch out for are some of the After Market Hi Performance filters that you find at places like Pep Boys and other part stores. Some of those filters will not work properly if you bolt them up to one of our CAI systems. If you purchase a CAI, always use the type of filter that comes with the kit.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I contacted the Tech departments at K&N, AEM . They gave me the ratings on the filters used in their CAIs for the 04-06 GTOs.
> All of the filters used on CAI set up's like K&N, AEM, VOLANT, LINGENFELTER have more then enough of a CFM rating to satisfy everyone's needs. What you have to watch out for are some of the After Market Hi Performance filters that you find at places like Pep Boys and other part stores. Some of those filters will not work properly if you bolt them up to one of our CAI systems. If you purchase a CAI, always use the type of filter that comes with the kit.


I have been running a Spectre stainless steel filter on my AEM for many months now with zero issues. It was also on the Dyno. with the SS filter, no problems.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> I have been running a Spectre stainless steel filter on my AEM for many months now with zero issues. It was also on the Dyno. with the SS filter, no problems.


I purchased one of those off the shelf filters from Pep Boy's to use as a spare. I used it one time when I was washing my AEM. The off the shelf item made my car feel sluggish and it started throwing codes with in a few minutes of running. Don't know the name of it but it was a gray cone filter with a opened front. I replaced the AEM .Tossed the other in the trash. The PEP BOYs filter was the same size and diameter as my AEM but it was much more restrictive them the AEM filter.


----------



## GoatPwr (Jul 3, 2008)

Ive heard some bad things about K&N filters for other cars (dont know about GTO). Personally Im an Airaid fan because of the CAI on my jeep. It sounds awesome, good airflow, better compatability, and cheaper than K&N.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

They dont make the airraid intake system for the GTO buy yes it is a nice system. Let's see (1) S & B intake system, (3) K & N intake systems, (2) VOLANT intake systems, (1) airraid intake system, and (1) AEM Brute Force intake system. 

I have to say that the best of the ones I have tried go in this order. The latest purchase was the Volant Powercore CAI. 

Ranking:

1. AEM
2. Volant
3. Airraid
4. K&N
5. S & B

I have also considered the True Flow intake system which looks nice and the new forgot the name canister style intake which looks really cool but was not available for the Sierra. I like the Volant due to the enclosed box. Since they made this new powercore filter which is dry i decided to give them another shot. Other than that, I would go with AEM. 

Just my .02


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

NJSierra said:


> They dont make the airraid intake system for the GTO buy yes it is a nice system. Let's see (1) S & B intake system, (3) K & N intake systems, (2) VOLANT intake systems, (1) airraid intake system, and (1) AEM Brute Force intake system.
> 
> I have to say that the best of the ones I have tried go in this order. The latest purchase was the Volant Powercore CAI.
> 
> ...


a closed box does what? what happens after the first microsecond and that air is used up? shielding from the engine bay is good but it's the source of the air that's important as well as the flow. the Volant isn't a bad intake it's just too much money for a little gain. if you like it for bling then that's cool if you have the cash. flow BTW is easily measured in MAP (manifold absolute pressure). a "100" means there is no restriction anywhere in either the filter, intake pipe, TB or manifold. high 90s (97-99) are realistic measurements under WOT. IATs close to ambient (3-5*) are desirable and the only measure of if it's pulling in cooler outside air. measurements from a dead stop up to WOT and the time it takes to get the lowest temp air are the benchmarks. no "feelings" as to the best is required. it's all measurable. as to the Pep Boys filter, they sell Spectre and the 9" cone Spectre flows more air than any of the commercial "C"AI filters. you don't have to have matching of "C"AIs to filters and the little power gain of any as far as SOP is in your head. you can't feel 5-8 HP. what you gain most from is cooler denser air, flowing freely so your timing doesn't get pulled and you pack the most O2 into the clyinder


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I didnt say the enclosed box did anything in my post. I like the enclosed box set up because you dont have the gaps around the intaked tube leading to the filter and it has a enclosed lid at the top for less engine compartment heat to be sucked up in your engine... On my application with the volant... The opening to the Volant Air Box come directly from the fender well(unlike the GTO's). There is constant cooler air coming in through the fender well opening than the other units which are just open to the engine compartment which does mean cooler air... when i took off the factory air box unlike my goats, there was so much more passages for air to flow through before it got to the throttle body it looked like a trumpet...Thank you.:lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

NJSierra said:


> I didnt say the enclosed box did anything in my post. I like the enclosed box set up because you dont have the gaps around the intaked tube leading to the filter and it has a enclosed lid at the top for less engine compartment heat to be sucked up in your engine... On my application with the volant... The opening to the Volant Air Box come directly from the fender well(unlike the GTO's). There is constant cooler air coming in through the fender well opening than the other units which are just open to the engine compartment which does mean cooler air... Thank you.:lol:



PS.. Volant also makes an additional ram air scoop that you can attach to the box that is routed towards the front end of the vehicle(lower valance area) that can suck in even more fresh air(not engine bay heat) 

thank you again.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

A friend who has a Silverado that has the same set up also using a predator programmer is getting 30+ rear wheel horsepower... I believe it was like 34hp. My new superchips is on the way like I had on the goat.

Enclosed box? say what?:lol: Yea it was $300. But it is a very nice unit plus it does have some bling-bling!

They even have a cool web site check it out:

VOLANT


----------



## motitus (Jun 19, 2008)

*Finally install my new CAI*

I decided on the K&N Cold Air Intake Kit with P/N: 57-3053. It only took me like 30 minutes to install. I am also replacing my spark plugs with Bosch iR Platinum Fusions also. The only other things I plan to do to the car is install a Corsa Touring Exhaust System and repaint the vehicle and wheels.


----------

